# Semi-Homemade Lazy Meals



## Zhizara (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you ever take a prepared food and jazz it up so it's yummy?

  One of my guilty pleasures is a can of cheap (off brand) mini-o's with meatballs.  Add a little catsup and a couple of spoonsful of leftover taco meat mixture, top with a little grated parm., and it's a pretty good, easy meal for one.

  Imitation Krab:  I get a 1# package, thaw it just enough to cut into quarters for the freezer.  I like to thaw 1/4#, add several drops of lite soy to it in a baggie, and let it marinate.  Cook a pack of Ramen type noodles and add the Krab.   'nother easy one.  The soy sauce corrects  the too sweet taste  of the imitation krab.

  Alfredo sauce:  A jar of alfredo sauce, used to melt 4 oz. cream cheese, some bleu cheese crumbles, and grated parmesan  turns into a great base.  I like it with ham & broccoli, canned salmon with green peas, etc,  Serve over whatever kind of noodles you like.

  I've got lots more cheap and easy cheats.  What are some of yours?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been known to use a bag of Ore-Ida frozen hash browns to make a casserole with sausage and cheese.

A quick lunch for me is a package of Stouffers mac and cheese dressed up with Tabasco and occasionally some leftover dinner meats.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2013)

In the winter I keep a couple cans of Campbell's Chunky Soup and a couple pouches of Bisquick on the Emergency shelf.  

I pour the soup into a one quart casserole and heat it in the microwave then top it with drop biscuits using the prepared biscuit mix.  I bake it in a preheated oven at 400 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes until the biscuits are done and the soup is bubbling.  

A container of frozen chili thawed in the microwave and topped with a box of prepared Jiffy cornbread mix also works.

A box of Green Giant frozen vegetables in cheese sauce tossed with some long pasta is another quick meal.

Chunky soup over rice, or instant mashed potatoes makes another quick meal.  Campbell's calls them pour overs.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 1, 2013)

2 rolls of Pillsbury crescent dough.

Press one full sheet (don't take apart) into a glass baking dish.  

Blind bake.

Brown a pound of ground turkey and add a package of taco seasoning per directions.  Add an amount of frozen corn that seems right to you.  stir.  You can also/or add black or red beans.

Dump the meat onto the blind baked pastry and top with some tasty cheese.

Bake until golden brown.

I serve with prepackaged yellow rice and hearts of palm salad.

Depending on what I have around, I'll add cilantro, scallion, shallot, garlic, onion to to meat mix too.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 1, 2013)

Gussied up canned cranberry sauce.  Yes, it only takes a few minutes to boil/ simmer a bag of cranberries and raw berries freeze easily once the stores start carrying them in season.   It's the in-between this is so easy.  

My biggest is jarred italian sauces.   Lately I have been stocking up on canned tomatoes so I will make my own from scratch this winter.    Doctor up cans baked beans.  I have some Campbells chix noodle and tomato soup on hand for bad tooth days.    Oh, I finally thought of one.  I like Dinty Moore beef stew, add my own peas, serve on rice or chow mein noodles.  


Does take out count ? 
Take out Mexican, middle eastern, Greek.  What I bring home I add to or change it up to my liking, different sauce,  home made tzakiki. etc.  

I 'd do rotisserie chicken more often, except I only like some stores cooking,  and I don't go to Costco very often.  

My favorite BBQ take out joint sells pulled pork, it was $ 9/ lb US,  I think it's up to $11 now.  Always sauce on the side please.  I can make pulled pork sammies,  burritos,  baked beans and pork,  fried rice and more. They have a funny scale and it usually makes enough for about 6 meals and that's before adding other ingredients.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 1, 2013)

jennyema said:


> 2 rolls of Pillsbury crescent dough.
> 
> Press one full sheet (don't take apart) into a glass baking dish.
> 
> ...



Idiotically I forgot to say that after the yummy cheese you top with the second can of biscuit dough.  The dough should be golden brown .


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow!  Great ideas here!

I once used some taco meat mixture,  added a blob of sour cream, and rolled them up in a flour tortilla into burritos, and toasted them in the oven (350° 15 minutes each side.   My neighbor was so impressed!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 1, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Idiotically I forgot to say that after the yummy cheese you top with the second can of biscuit dough.  The dough should be golden brown .



Good catch JennyEma!  I was wondering where the other can of biscuits went, but realized it had to be on top!  It sounds good!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2013)

When ground beef or turkey is on sale I buy a couple pounds and fry it with peppers, onions, celery and mushrooms.  I freeze it in one and two cup containers for quick and easy meals.  Things like dirty rice, American goulash, chili, spaghetti sauce, tacos, sloppy joes and on and on!  Preparing this base allows me to add a variety of vegetables and eliminate the risk of spoilage.  Celery was always a problem before I started this, now I can use a bunch every few weeks.

I used to buy those eight ounce cans of tomato sauce until they became expensive and seemed to be more like tomato juice.  Now I open a 28 ounce can of crushed tomatoes and freeze it in eight ounce containers.  It thaws overnight in the refrigerator or defrosts quickly in the microwave.

I think learning to use and manage the freezing compartment of the refrigerator for short term storage is essential for any single person trying to eat inexpensively, mine eats better than my trash can!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 1, 2013)

Zhizara.  Your burritos reminds me,  Quesadillas.  You can make them with just about anything, well maybe not tuna.   Packaged pre shredded cheese.  Add some jarred salsa and sour cream on the side.   Yum.


----------



## Oldvine (Nov 1, 2013)

You better believe I've jazzed up already prepared stuff.  A caterer told me that if you add three ingredients to a prepared something or other, you can call it home made.   I took it to heart.   My family has their favorites and many times shortcuts were the only way to get them because of work schedules.   I've even fooled my mother-in-law.    And all those impossible pies have been great.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 1, 2013)

One of the first things I ever learned how to ' cook', when I was in high school.  I'd take a can of condensed vegetarian vegetable soup, fill the can half with water, other half with wine, mix it in.  dump a hand full of egg noodles, sliced up fresh mushrooms and some butter.  cook until noodles were done, then served it in a bowl over a left over end piece of white bread.  Still occasionally make it to this day.  Cant say its great, but its one of those ' i have everything in he house, and need to get rid of it ' recipes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 2, 2013)

Like Whiska, I'll jazz up jarred spaghetti sauce if I don't have any homemade in the freezer.  I buy basic ones like marinara or basil so I can put in my own additions.  Usually whatever veggies need using up from the fridge.  If I'm feeling meaty that day I'll pull a small tub of frozen ground meat from the freezer to brown.

When we first got married Himself taught me three meals he loved.  His Mom's spaghetti sauce (which I've tweaked over the years), breaded pork chops, and this easy-peasy tuna casserole.  It started out as one each of: can of tuna, can of mixed veggies with liquid, can of cream of mushroom soup and 1 cup of instant rice (like Minute Rice).  Mix, cover, and bake @350 for 30 minutes.  Over time I've gone to two cans of tuna (it's lost 2 ounces over the years - apparently tuna IS good for weight loss!) and upping the rice for Himself (he likes it way drier than I do, so I move my share to a 2nd baking dish before adding more rice); sometimes I'll sprinkle a little cheddar cheese on top 5 minutes before it's done.  We always have those ingredients in the house and I can pull it together in about 5 minutes, or faster than we could drive anywhere to get take-out.

My favorite Lazy Meal?  The other half of a meal, because I almost always make double of what we'll eat.  Nice to know all I have to do is a different veggie and it's like a whole new meal two days later.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> When ground beef or turkey is on sale I buy a couple pounds and fry it with peppers, onions, celery and mushrooms.  I freeze it in one and two cup containers for quick and easy meals.  Things like dirty rice, American goulash, chili, spaghetti sauce, tacos, sloppy joes and on and on!  Preparing this base allows me to add a variety of vegetables and eliminate the risk of spoilage.  Celery was always a problem before I started this, now I can use a bunch every few weeks.
> 
> :





Brilliant !!!  

I'm going to try this, as I'm cooking for only myself mostly  (partner dealing with family issues).


----------



## jabbur (Nov 2, 2013)

I use Campbell's soups for a lot of sauces when I'm in hurry.  My son (the former chef) has several ramen additions he likes.  Even though he can afford better food he still occasionally makes his ramen dishes.  I think they are his comfort food!  He lies to dice up turkey or ham and throw it in the ramen along with some frozen veggies.  He will add an egg to the ramen after it's cooked and stir.  It comes out like egg drop soup.  The noodles and sauce are hot enough to cook the egg.  

I always doctor up spaghetti sauce.  I buy Hunts but add meats and onion and usually more garlic.  I keep canned chicken on hand to throw into rice with a can of cream of chicken soup and frozen peas for a quick chicken and rice dish.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 2, 2013)

I love the juice that comes with canned beans, so I like to extend it.  One favorite is butter beans.

1 can butter beans
1/2 cup water
1/2 finely chopped onion
lots of garlic 
1/4# sliced kielbasa

Mash the beans with a potato masher.  Simmer everything but the kielbasa until the onion and garlic are soft.  Add the kielbasa slices at the end and just heat through.  The kielbasa adds the salt for you.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2013)

As a boy scout, this was one meal we always made on a camping trip.  I still make it on occasion.  Be careful, the instructions are very complicated! 

GLOP

1 lb ground beef
1 onion, diced
8 oz can of mushrooms
8 oz can of peas
16 oz can of diced or sliced potatoes
10 oz  can of cream of mushroom soup

Brown the beef with the onions.

Add everything else

Heat through.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> As a boy scout, this was one meal we always made on a camping trip. I still make it on occasion. Be careful, the instructions are very complicated!
> 
> GLOP
> 
> ...


 
I hate recipes that give you options. I would spend far too much time trying to decide if I wanted to slice or dice the potatoes to make this.
Not to mention I don't think my stove has a heat through setting... would that be 2 or higher?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I hate recipes that give you options. I would spend far too much time trying to decide if I wanted to slice or dice the potatoes to make this.
> Not to mention I don't think my stove has a heat through setting... would that be 2 or higher?



The recipe calls for a can of already prepped potatoes, pac! Just open, dump and heat!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> When ground beef or turkey is on sale I buy a couple pounds and fry it with peppers, onions, celery and mushrooms.  I freeze it in one and two cup containers for quick and easy meals.  Things like dirty rice, American goulash, chili, spaghetti sauce, tacos, sloppy joes and on and on!  Preparing this base allows me to add a variety of vegetables and eliminate the risk of spoilage.  Celery was always a problem before I started this, now I can use a bunch every few weeks...


Thank you for the reminder. I used to do that with ground beef and for some reason I have forgotten to do this. Yes, this base is very handy. If I could't be bothered to cut up celery, etc. then I just fried it with onions.

If you don't want to make "servings", then spread it out on waxed paper on a cookie sheet and freeze it. The lumps are easy to break up and put into one large container. Then any amount can be taken out at one time and it defrosts quickly.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> The recipe calls for a can of already prepped potatoes, pac! Just open, dump and heat!


 
What are boy scouts doing carrying all that canned food around in their backpacks anyway?


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> What are boy scouts doing carrying all that canned food around in their backpacks anyway?



Don't ask me - I was never a boy scout!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2013)

A rotisserie chicken lends itself to many meals.  I have also done the trick of hamburger base with veggies and plopped in the freezer.

I use Bertolli marinara to make everything from pizza to American goulash. Canned tuna, of course, canned beans.  I've even been known to toss extras in to Ramen.

Favorite ramen recipe:
4 packages of ramen, cooked, drained and chilled (throw away the flavor packets)
1 cup sliced green onions, green and white parts
1 large red pepper, seeded and diced
2 cups baby bok choy, sliced thin

Dressing:
4 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon light olive oil
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 teaspoons minced ginger root
2 teaspoons minced garlic
2 teaspoons sesame seeds

Mix all together and serve chilled.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I hate recipes that give you options. I would spend far too much time trying to decide if I wanted to slice or dice the potatoes to make this.
> Not to mention I don't think my stove has a heat through setting... would that be 2 or higher?



If you decide to make this, I'll rewrite the recipe without options just for you.

Time for a new stove.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2013)

pacanis said:


> What are boy scouts doing carrying all that canned food around in their backpacks anyway?



Carrying canned goods on a camping trip was not ideal but back in the early 60's there weren't a lot of options.  We didd't have the array of freeze-dried options available today and prepping a lot of fresh veggies just didn't happen.

Our troop actually had a reputation for good food.  At jamborees, scouts from other troops would gather around our campfires drooling over our food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Carrying canned goods on a camping trip was not ideal but back in the early 60's there weren't a lot of options.  We didd't have the array of freeze-dried options available today and prepping a lot of fresh veggies just didn't happen.
> 
> Our troop actually had a reputation for good food.  At jamborees, scouts from other troops would gather around our campfires drooling over our food.



Your "Glop" beats S'mores hands down...


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your "Glop" beats S'mores hands down...



I never liked S'mores.  Something about the hot, melted combination of marshmallows, chocolate and graham crackers that didn't appeal.  I think it was because the marshmallows always got a little burned and I don't like that flavor in my food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2013)

They were too sweet, even when I was a kid, I didn't like the too sweet stuff.  I'd rather have another hotdog or burger.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2013)

I just ate the chocolate.  No interest in graham crackers back in the day.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I just ate the chocolate.  No interest in graham crackers back in the day.



AFAIC, graham crackers are for  pie crusts.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> AFAIC, graham crackers are for  pie crusts.



Exactly.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 2, 2013)

Not a big s'more fan here either. I was more into pie irons and pizza (to keep this OT I used jarred pizza sauce ).


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2013)

Almost forgot about Slop.  A package of frozen mixed vegetables, Campbell's Cream of Mushroom soup, a bit of chicken boullion or BTB, a can of sliced mushrooms with juice, and some cubed Velveeta.  Maybe some water to thin it out.  Nuke for a few minutes.  It can be turned into soup in the next few days, if there's any left.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 2, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> AFAIC, graham crackers are for  pie crusts.



My favorite way to eat graham crackers is with cake frosting layered between.  Mom always made extra frosting and would make these up for a quick "cookie" snack.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2013)

jabbur said:


> My favorite way to eat graham crackers is with cake frosting layered between.  Mom always made extra frosting and would make these up for a quick "cookie" snack.



Us too!


----------



## Merlot (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm digging up an old post because I have been all about easy with work hours!  
I make a tuna slop.... canned tuna, cream of whatever I have, mixed veggies and a box of kraft Mac and cheese.  Mix all, add breadcrumbs and bake.  I love it! 
I had an ex that made me dinner once.  It was chili cheese chips, a can of chili over it and melted cheese on top... microwaved.  It was a little hard on the belly but he tried 
I make quesadillas a lot on the George Foreman.  Chopped prepared chicken and cheese on tortillas with salsa, guacamole and sour cream.  
Easiest dinner on the grill or oven is taking one chicken breast in olive oil, salt and pepper, thin sliced potato on top a couple slices of green pepper and onion, a squirt of BBQ sauce and a sprinkle of cheddar.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> AFAIC, graham crackers are for  pie crusts.



No one in my family likes graham cracker crusts for a pie. They would rather eat them just as they are for a snack. So whether it is a cheesecake, or some other recipe calling for graham cracker crust, they are quite happy with just a regular crust. A lot of times I will just use a Phyllo crust. That is always a hit. 

Another crust I hate is the Ritz Cracker crust. Ritz Crackers are just too sweet for my taste buds. I am more interested in the main ingredient of the pie than the crust. The crust is just a vehicle to be able to serve a slice in one piece.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 3, 2017)

It seems that the older Jeannie and I get, the less we eat.. 
That said, I  seldom create a full meal with all fresh ingredients anymore..
I suppose its true that the majority of our meals are "Semi Homemade Lazy Meals"..

The exception is my newest hobby of dessert for two baking..

While I cook very simply now, I truly enjoy the efforts of all DC members...

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2017)

Used to be a Sandra Lee type long before I ever heard of her. Started getting into cooking with mostly fresh ingredients probably more than 20 years ago. Can't see myself reverting.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not big on graham crackers either.  On the rare occasions I make s'mores, I use saltines.  I also tend to use nilla or chocolate wafers for crusts instead of GCs.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> I'm not big on graham crackers either.  On the rare occasions I make s'mores, I use saltines.  I also tend to use nilla or chocolate wafers for crusts instead of GCs.



I tried 'Nilla Wafers for a cheesecake crust once.  The flavor was good but I wasn't happy with the texture.  I'll try it again but leave the cookies a little coarser.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 3, 2017)

I got a package of shredded hashbrowns on sale. I had some mushrooms that needed using, Tex-mex shredded cheese and onion. I fried it all up and served it with two eggs scrambled. It took all of 5 minutes, no prep and was delicious!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 3, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Used to be a Sandra Lee type long before I ever heard of her. Started getting into cooking with mostly fresh ingredients probably more than 20 years ago.* Can't see myself reverting.*



Uh huh... I thought the same until I hit 75 or so...   

Ross


----------



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Uh huh... I thought the same until I hit 75 or so...
> 
> Ross



Are you retired and if so, for how long? I'll be working until I drop and will still be using mostly fresh ingredients until that happens.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 3, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Are you retired and if so, for how long? I'll be working until I drop and will still be using mostly fresh ingredients until that happens.




Yes... I retired 15 years ago... Started to compromise with frozen fruits and veggies 3 or 4 years ago... Started changing ingredients to simplify dishes about then too.. 

I don't believe that the process of retiring has a lot to do with it.. Life changes, needs change... What I thought might be a ghastly change/error in a recipe, 5 or 10 years ago, makes me smile in my world of today.. I no longer to cook to impress myself or anyone else.. 

Was I a good cook?.. Yes, I was.. Do I still serve meals which my family and guests enjoy? Yes I do.. Do I spend the time and effort doing so as I once did? No, I don't and no longer feel a need to...  

Life changes and I embrace those changes, where possible..  

Ross


----------



## Katie H (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, being retired makes a definite difference.  I still prepare three meals a day but they aren't as complex or time costly as they used to be.

I still keep some "starter" containers in the freezer that hold quantities of browned ground beef, onions and garlic.  When I'm tired or time is squeezed I can take one of those containers out and add this and that and come up with a reasonable entree.

Most of my life I had to cook in quantity because I raised 8 children.  My biggest adjustment was to scale down to cook for two.  I'm still struggling with that but when I overdo it I can always freeze the leftovers.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2017)

My latest semi-homemade lazy meal is a packaged cup of dried tom yum soup (just add boiling water), to which I add some dried pad thai noodles, dried shiitakes, a little extra water for the noodles and shrooms, cubed leftover chicken, and when the broth is absorbed, top it off with Sambal Oelek (hot chili garlic sauce). And bean sprouts, chopped peanuts, lime, and scallions if on hand.

It's a cross between pad thai and tom yum. Without the fresh stuff, it's a great change of pace for backpacking food.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 3, 2017)

When I retire is when I'm going to bake and cook from scratch like gangbusters!!


----------



## BlackBird (Aug 3, 2017)

The Semi-homemade is a good idea, ruined by the stupid show.  I tend to freeze my own fruit, meat, stock, etc.  On a given day I can pull pesto and pasta, chicken salad, or a blt together based on items out of the freezer.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2017)

Lol, jenny. I hear ya!

I've got 13 to 15 years to go before retirement, hopefully.

But I've got big plans, I tells ya. Big plans. A peach tree, and apple tree, plum tree, fig tree, veggie garden, herb garden, apiary, aviary, chicken coop,...

>sigh>


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 3, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Yes... I retired 15 years ago... Started to compromise with frozen fruits and veggies 3 or 4 years ago... Started changing ingredients to simplify dishes about then too..
> 
> I don't believe that the process of retiring has a lot to do with it.. Life changes, needs change... What I thought might be a ghastly change/error in a recipe, 5 or 10 years ago, makes me smile in my world of today.. I no longer to cook to impress myself or anyone else..
> 
> ...



I'm right here.  I can't say that I was ever a great cook, just fairly competent.  But I don't see any need to make something from scratch that someone else has already done part of the work for.  Yeah, I'm lazy and not ashamed of it.  I worked for a lot of years and since retiring, I prefer to do only as much as I want to, when I want to.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't remember if I posted this one before, but I like to take the Rice-a-Roni Fried Rice flavor and make that, adding chopped celery, toasted almonds, and diced shrimp to it. Sometimes I get daring and throw in some water chestnuts. Then I eat it with crispy Chinese noodles over the top.


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> I'm not big on graham crackers either.  On the rare occasions I make s'mores, I use saltines.  I also tend to use nilla or chocolate wafers for crusts instead of GCs.



"Nills Wafers make for a great crust for cheesecake. The let the taste of the cheesecake come through. 

Eagle Brand has a recipe for a Chocolate Chip Cheesecake. It calls for an Oreo crust. Hard to tell which is better. The crust or the cheesecake itself.


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Yes, being retired makes a definite difference.  I still prepare three meals a day but they aren't as complex or time costly as they used to be.
> 
> I still keep some "starter" containers in the freezer that hold quantities of browned ground beef, onions and garlic.  When I'm tired or time is squeezed I can take one of those containers out and add this and that and come up with a reasonable entree.
> 
> Most of my life I had to cook in quantity because I raised 8 children.  My biggest adjustment was to scale down to cook for two.  I'm still struggling with that but when I overdo it I can always freeze the leftovers.



Learning to cook down can be hard. When child number one left home, I still cooked and set the table for the whole family. But fortunately I had Spike. He cleaned up all the leftovers. Then he left home. Leftovers for the freezer for my lunch at work. 

Today I am retired, not as active and eat a lot less than I used to. Just don't work up the appetite like I did ten or more years ago. Pirate and I usually cook for just ourselves unless he asks for one of his childhood dishes he loved. Like Mac and Cheese.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 4, 2017)

buckytom said:


> lol, jenny. I hear ya!
> 
> I've got 13 to 15 years to go before retirement, hopefully.
> 
> ...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2017)

Now that I chief cook and bottle washer for The Elders, I am not cooking like I used to cook. I am limited by dietary restrictions and my father's "food rut." He doesn't like this, doesn't like that. I focus on the things that Mom can eat by herself. Dad could eat spaghetti three times a week. Mom can't handle tomato-based dishes. If my Dad is in one of his funks, I will make spaghetti for him, burger for Mom. Since I eat my big meal in the morning, I often have fresh fruit or yogurt for supper. I tend to cook from scratch, but my Dad will take cream of chicken soup and add wild rice to it or canned minestrone soup and some of the spaghetti sauce. Soup is another thing that is hard for Mom to eat. I feel as if I'm working the line at times.


----------



## Merlot (Aug 4, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Now that I chief cook and bottle washer for The Elders, I am not cooking like I used to cook. I am limited by dietary restrictions and my father's "food rut." He doesn't like this, doesn't like that. I focus on the things that Mom can eat by herself. Dad could eat spaghetti three times a week. Mom can't handle tomato-based dishes. If my Dad is in one of his funks, I will make spaghetti for him, burger for Mom. Since I eat my big meal in the morning, I often have fresh fruit or yogurt for supper. I tend to cook from scratch, but my Dad will take cream of chicken soup and add wild rice to it or canned minestrone soup and some of the spaghetti sauce. Soup is another thing that is hard for Mom to eat. I feel as if I'm working the line at times.


I dread cooking for my parents.  My mom is a vegetarian and my dad has lots of restrictions although he is the healthiest eater of the two!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I'm right here.  I can't say that I was ever a great cook, just fairly competent.  But I don't see any need to make something from scratch that someone else has already done part of the work for.  Yeah, I'm lazy and not ashamed of it.  I worked for a lot of years and since retiring, I prefer to do only as much as I want to, when I want to.



Yup, the dishes will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2017)

Merlot said:


> I dread cooking for my parents.  My mom is a vegetarian and my dad has lots of restrictions although he is the healthiest eater of the two!


I get that. I have no idea what I am going to fix for The Elders tomorrow.


----------

